# Curves ladies only gym



## buzz55 (14 Feb 2005)

hi all, 

I'm thinking of joining the local curves gym/fitness centre. Has anyone any experience of it? Is it good/bad? I'm a bit worried about overcrowding, as the idea is you spend 30 seconds on each machine (about 12 machines I believe) and then move on to the next machine. But if there is a lot of ladies there, do you have to stand around and wait to use next piece of equipment?

Just wondered if anyone else on these boards had tried it and what their opinion was.

thanks.


----------



## havana (14 Feb 2005)

*curves*

I'm a member and love it. Never had a problem with waiting for a machine cos there is always someone finishing their workout. Would say I have never waited more than a minute or two. It works for me because it is all done in a short space of time, so I am in and out.

www.curvesinternational.com

There was a thread on here a couple of months ago with more info.


----------



## ninsaga (14 Feb 2005)

*Ladies only?*

How is it that this is a ladies only gym....given all the fuss that the women have created about Portmarnock having male only membership!
ninsaga


----------



## emaceile (15 Feb 2005)

*time limit*

I'm lost, a 30 second limit on each of the 12 machines

a 6 minute workout?


----------



## buzz55 (15 Feb 2005)

*re*

You keep going around the circle of machines - 30 minute work out.


----------



## Dunners (15 Feb 2005)

*RE: Curves*

interested in this myself, both from a business and personal point of view - interestingly enough, all of the available franchises for Ireland are fully sold out, which indicates the high level of interest in this...

From a personal point of view, what are the success stories like?  do they monitor your eating habits / weight etc as well as giving you a workout?
Are the instructors fully qualified gym instructors???


----------



## havana (15 Feb 2005)

*curves*

There is a diet that goes with it but it wouldn't be for me, but it has never been pushed on me at all. They measure and weigh you on a regular basis. Don't know about the qualifications of the staff. 

My attendance can be a bit sporadic, but when I get a good spell behind me I can see and feel the difference.


----------



## Redbhoy (16 Feb 2005)

*Re: curves*

Damn sexists! I wonder could they refuse a bloke if he went in and asked for membership after all their whinging over the golf club!


----------



## jem (16 Feb 2005)

*Re: curves*



> Damn sexists! I wonder could they refuse a bloke if he went in and asked for membership after all their whinging over the golf club!


Don't you know this only works one way.


----------



## KBR909 (16 Feb 2005)

*Re: curves*

Should be a male version called 'Cuts' already open in Ireland


----------



## sueellen (18 Feb 2005)




----------

